
Twenty Questions: A logic puzzle (2000) - colinprince
http://www.icynic.com/~don/20q4.html
======
JoshTriplett
Also see
[http://www.icynic.com/~don/20qintro.html](http://www.icynic.com/~don/20qintro.html)

------
dragondave
Is answering B to everything a valid, low scoring solution, or is it an
invalid solution because 20 is not an option for Q19?

------
IIAOPSW
interactive version

[http://www.drunkmenworkhere.org/170](http://www.drunkmenworkhere.org/170)

~~~
schoen
Note that that's for Jim Propp's test, not Don Woods's test (the one that was
linked here). (Woods says he was originally inspired by Propp.)

------
kriro
Looks like a good Prolog exercise.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.mathpuzzle.com/20questions.htm](http://www.mathpuzzle.com/20questions.htm)
to what seems like the canonical source.

